# Do you...nptl?

## frary

Hi Leute,

zur Abwechslung mal ein Problem, das offenbar einige bis viele zu haben scheinen:

Schneller höher und weiter mit nptl!

Aber wie? Neukompilieren der glibc mit USE="nptl", soweit sind sich alle einig, aber was dann?

Einer kompiliert gleich sein ganzes System neu, der andere macht sonst nix und es läuft, und dazwischen gibt es so ziemlich alles bis hin zu Systemen, bei denen es einfach nicht Fehlerfrei zu funktionieren scheint...

Ist das ein experimentelles Feature, oder ist es nur nicht ganz so einfach?

Außerdem: Bringt es mir irgendwas, oder kann es sein das es wie prelink ( zumindest bei mir ) nicht den großen Effekt bringt?

Ich bin versucht, den einfachsten Weg zu gehen und nur die glibc mit dem neuen Flag zu kompilieren, allerdings sprechen nicht wenige Postings dafür, auch gleich die entsprechenden Linuxheaders zu verwenden ( 2.6.x ).

Ist jemand in der Lage, Licht in dieses Dunkel zu bringen, oder ist das Feature zunächst eher für Bastler und Leute, denen ein funktionierendes System Langeweile bereitet.

Gruß

T

----------

## toskala

nptl ist noch nichtmal als offizielles useflag gelistet...

http://www.gentoo.org/dyn/use-index.xml

----------

## frary

Heißt das " Finger weg", oder kann ich es gefahrlos probieren?

```
USE="nptl" emerge glibc
```

und wenn es partout nicht will 

```
emerge glibc
```

 ohne das Flag?

Taugt es was? Mir scheint es so, als ob es in der Deutschen Community entweder völlig unbekannt oder sehr unbeliebt ist....

----------

## Voltago

Hab' hier ein nptl-aktiviertes System seit ca. 5 Monaten am Laufen, keine Probleme damit, große Java-Apps (z. B. netbeans) laufen auf einmal erträglich schnell. Bei wine mußt Du a bisserl aufpassen, daß du mit dem richtigen Wrapper startest (wine-pthread statt wine, glaub' ich), aber sonst ist alles lässig.

Nachdem glibc neu übersetzt wurde, sollten übrigens alle Programme,  die pthreads verwenden, auch rekompiliert werden, sonst kommt es angeblich zu Problemen, also ist wohl ein

```
emerge -e world
```

angesagt.

----------

## frary

uhh, das könnte bei mir ( KDE, Openoffice, noch so ein paar Dinge ) bis Montag dauern...

Ist vermutlich nicht ratsam, einzelne, nicht funktionierende Sachen neu einzuspielen, anstatt es gleich richtig zu machen. Den Verdacht hatte ich schon, denn das einzige verständliche Howto bezog sich auf eine Neuinstallation....

Aber vielleicht sollte ich die Gelegenheit nutzen und ein

```
emerge -e world
```

 starten...sind sicher noch ein paar sachen übrig, die ich bei meinem Stage 1 mit 

```
...-02
```

 statt mit 

```
...-o2
```

 kompiliert habe...

Wer lesen kann ist halt im Vorteil!

Ich werd noch kurz darüber nachdenken, und es dann sowieso machen....klar

Danke für die schnelle Antwort...schlaft ihr nachts auch so schlecht?

Gruß

T ( beinahe 1:00 und topfit! )

----------

## Voltago

Also falls Du nicht extensiv Java benutzt, solltest Du vielleicht bis zur nächsten tabula rasa mit nptl warten.

----------

## frary

nachdem mir eben die Ankündigung der neuen Funktionen von Portage begegnet ist, könnte ich meinem PC bevor 

```
 emerge --inject
```

 nicht mehr so einfach geht viel Arbeit ersparen: KDE und Openoffice sind relativ neu ( und mit den richtigen Optimierungen ) kompiliert. 

Ein

```
emerge --inject kde-base/kde/kde-3.3.0 app-office/openoffice/openoffice-1.1.2 -e world 

```

sollte relativ schnell ( während du schliefst ) gehen. 

Leider unterstützt --inject kein -p...ist die syntax so richtig, kann ich die Anwendungen in der Art reihen oder brauche ich ein Trennzeichen?

----------

## sirro

 *toskala wrote:*   

> nptl ist noch nichtmal als offizielles useflag gelistet...
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/dyn/use-index.xml

 

Offiziell schon, aber kein globales. Das Flag existiert lokal bei der glibc und x11-libs/fltk.

 *Quote:*   

> Hab' hier ein nptl-aktiviertes System seit ca. 5 Monaten am Laufen

 

Bei mir läuft es ähnlich lange. Ich hatte mal ein Problem mit alten propertiären Anwendungen, die (auch mit Tricks vom Support) nicht zum laufen zu bewegen waren.

Zuhause setze ich es aber ohne Probleme ein, auch ohne emerge -e world. Vor kurzem hab ich noch ein Laptop eingerichtet und über ein Stage3 direkt glibc mit nptl installiert.

----------

## neonknight

Auf meinem Laptop (der häufiger mal als Testsystem missbraucht wird  :Wink:  ) habe ich nptl am laufen, seit Kernel 2.6pre_irgendwas verfügbar ist. Zu beginn hatte ich bei einigen Programmen merkwürdige Probleme mit Speicherzugriffsfehlern und Startverzögerungen. Das hat sich allerdings schon vor Monaten wieder ergeben und seitdem läuft das System absolut perfekt. 

Neulich habe ich nun auch Server und Desktop umgestellt. Läuft alles einwandfrei! Ich kanns nur eigentlich empfehlen. Na gut, auf einem Produktivserver wäre ich vielleicht noch vorsichtig  :Wink: 

----------

## dek

Habe kürzlich gleich 3 Rechner mit nptl nach dieser Anleitung installiert:

http://wiki.unixboard.de/index.php/HOWTO_Gentoo_2004.2_for_linux_2.6_and_NPTL

Laufen soweit alle problemlos und schnell.  :Wink: 

----------

## ignatz

Habs auch nachträglich installiert, hab mir allerdings das emptytree erspart.

Hab linux26-headers installiert, dann glibc und schließlich nvidia-kernel neu gemerged und dann ging wieder alles. Ohne das neumergen des nvidia kernels kommt es in verbindung mit nvidiakarten unweigerlich zu Speicherzugriffsfehlern.

Das wars im großen und ganzen dann eignetlich auch schon

----------

## Lasker

 *ignatz wrote:*   

> Habs auch nachträglich installiert, hab mir allerdings das emptytree erspart.

 

Ich auch. Mir war zwar nicht besonders wohl dabei, aber

Neugier und Experimentierwut waren am Ende doch stärker.

Keine Probleme bis jetzt.   :Smile: 

----------

## psyqil

Bei mir gab's auch mit ohne 2.6-headers keine Probleme, USE="nptl" emerge glibc wine fltk hat eigentlich gereicht, ich glaub', gcc und nvidia hab ich noch mitgenommen, aber da ich nicht "extensiv Java benutze", hab' ich auch noch keinen Unterschied zu vorher bemerkt...  :Razz: 

----------

## toskala

ich bin da meist weniger neugierig  :Wink: 

----------

## Jlagreen

jo nptl  :Razz: 

emerge grad xorg-x11 auf meiner clean install, dachte mir wenn schon umstellen, dann komplett, naja nicht ganz, denn ich installier gentoo mit nptl auf ner extra partition und hab auch gleich mal gcc 3.4.2 und glibc 2.3.4 verwendet, stage1 stage2 und nitro-2.6.8.1 kein prob, mal sehen was xorg meint    :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ignatz

Hab bisher nur online-skat via javaws benützt. Allerdings ist mir dabei auch keine große beschleunigung aufgefallen. Naja, dieses Programm war ja noch nie besonders rechenintensiv....

----------

